

Go 1.5 “To Do” List - radimm
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1nWAlZSXGMGdIh8iKovGpx9L1dHiQZlEmq4xDrfxPcBA/edit

======
ecliptik
Good to see more of the arm64 port on there. Hopefully it is fully developed
this time. I was excited last year seeing arm64 in the 1.4 notes, only to be
disappointed after looking into it more.

[https://twitter.com/maver/status/496376555237806080](https://twitter.com/maver/status/496376555237806080)

Docker on arm64 is a thing of beauty, and the hack I have in place now to run
Docker/Go on our arm64 carts is extremely buggy.

